# LS xg3740 won't rev past idle



## ChrisM2097 (3 mo ago)

New member and first time tractor owner. I've got a 2017 LS Xg3740 - it's a 40hp diesel. Basically the same as the 40hp diesel New Holland.

So, if I leave it at idle for more than a minute or so, it won't let me rev past about 1,000rpm. If I keep it revving at a higher RPM, it won't give me any issues until I let it get back down to idle, then it won't go above idle again, unless I turn off the engine, and restart it.

I've already tried running through the diesel particulate filter regen process, but still having the same issue. Any ideas?


----------



## ChrisM2097 (3 mo ago)

I'm wondering if this may be the cause. The ESC (engine speed control) was turned on. The buttons are completely faded, and I didn't even know what they were for.


----------



## ChrisM2097 (3 mo ago)

Nope. That wasn't it. Turned off the ESC and the problem persists. Still need to figure out what's wrong with this tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you, but I see you at least have a manual. Hopefully someone with an idea will come along shortly.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Chris, attached are a few U-Tube videos that might be helpful:


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

It might be that the ESC is inadvertently set at idle when it won't rev up??


----------



## ChrisM2097 (3 mo ago)

EdF said:


> It might be that the ESC is inadvertently set at idle when it won't rev up??


Even when ESC is turned off?

The tractor will run just fine immediately upon starting it. I can jump on, start it up, put it in gear, and go about my business with no issues - until it's allowed to idle for more than a minute or so. As soon as I let it idle, there's about a 50% chance that it won't rev past about 1,000 to 1,200 rpm. If I turn off the ignition, and start it back up, I can be on my way, and it'll run just fine - again, only until I let it idle. If I don't let it idle, I don't run into any issues.


----------



## ChrisM2097 (3 mo ago)

EdF said:


> Hi Chris, attached are a few U-Tube videos that might be helpful:


Thanks for posting those. I watched the videos, but the issue doesn't appear to be a physical problem. It seems to be an elecrical/electronic problem, but not related to the ESC. See my post above for additional details.


----------

